# "Spy Camera"  not really...



## The Barbarian (Aug 19, 2020)

But pretty cool.   Adjustable focus, shutter speeds, and three different built-in filters.    Meter no longer works though.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 19, 2020)

Neat.....!! I have a few Minolta 16's but have always wanted one like that.


----------

